# Movies



## owls84 (May 13, 2009)

Top Movies of All Time??? What are they? Lets get the list started.


----------



## TCShelton (May 13, 2009)

Mmm, I gotta go with:

1.  Star Wars (all 6)
2.  Lord of the Rings (all 3)
3.  Kingdom of Heaven
4.  Borat
5.  The Alamo (with John Wayne)


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (May 13, 2009)

1) Tombstone (1993)
 2) Blazing Saddles (1974)
 3) Heavy Metal (1981)
 4) The Omen (1976)
 5) Saving Private Ryan (1998)
 6) Star Wars (1977)
 7) Smokey and the Bandit (1977)
 8) The Ninth Gate (1999)
 9) The Nightmare Before Christmas (1993)
10) Young Frankenstein (1974)


----------



## owls84 (May 13, 2009)

Bro. Kirk It looks like to me you could be a Mel Brooks fan. 

My list (in no order): 
American History X
The Departed
Dumb and Dumber
Lonesome Dove
Fight Club
A League of Their Own
I'm sure there are more that I will think of later.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 13, 2009)

The Shawshank Redemption
Joy Luck Club
The Passion of the Christ
Pulp Fiction
AmÃ©lie
American History X

Honorable mentions would be:

Office Space, Planes Trains and Automobiles, Matrix Trilogy, Lord of the Rings Trilogy, Desperado, El Mariachi, The Usual Suspects, Kill Bill 1 & 2, Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs. Glory,  Crash, Ferris Buellers Day Off, Braveheart.


----------



## rhitland (May 14, 2009)

I have to go with "What the Bleep do We Know" I love movies but documentaries have a special place for me and this one rocked me to the core. I think about it almost on a daily basis and I saw it over 2 years ago. 
I really liked "The Secrect" but I thought it was very Masonic in nature where others do not.

Then I would go with 
Forest Gump 
Half Baked 
Dazed and Confused 
Happy Gilmore 
Zoolander 
Step Brothers  and all those movies in that genere


----------



## JTM (May 14, 2009)

i like how Pulp Fiction made both the top 6 and an honorable mention 


man, listing 10 movies is so damn hard... i used to tutor from my home computer around 100 hours a month, so I'd just pop in a dvd and tutor from the laptop... getting 30+ netflix movies down a month.

In no particular order:

A Clockwork Orange
American Beauty
The Godfather
Apocalypse Now
Full Metal Jacket
Goodfellas
Requiem for a Dream
Gran Torino
Braveheart
Casino
Pulp Fiction
Office Space
Donnie Darko
Snatch
Fight Club
Platoon
V is for Vandetta
Good Will Hunting
Dark Knight
Invasion of the Body Snatchers
American Psycho
The Matrix (only the first one)
Fellowship of the Ring

I have attempted to put them in order:

1. Fight Club
2. Requiem for a Dream
3. Donnie Darko
4. Apocalypse Now
5. The Godfather
6. American Beauty
7. A Clockwork Orange
8. V is for Vandetta
9. Pulp Fiction
10. Dark Knight


----------



## LRG (May 14, 2009)

The GodFather
The Unit-series-
The Good Shepard
Transformers
The Passion of Christ
Rapid Fire
Lonesome Dove


----------



## brwdmason (May 15, 2009)

Boondock Saints
Full Metal Jacket
Shawshank redemption
13th Warrior
King Arthur
Good Fellas
Anything Tarrention has done.
Money Pit
National Treasure 
Scarface
Underworld (I love Kate Beckinsale)


----------



## TCShelton (May 16, 2009)

brwdmason said:


> Underworld (I love Kate Beckinsale)



Good call.  That is a good series too.


----------



## Nate Riley (May 24, 2009)

Many of my favorites have already been named, I'll just add:

Field of Dreams
Gladiator
The Man from Snowy River
Open Range
Quigley Down Under
The Bourne Movies
Remember the Titans
Radio
True Grit


----------



## owls84 (May 26, 2009)

In your opinion what makes a movie a GREAT movie? Is it being different? Is it the acting, screenplay? What is it?


----------



## TCShelton (May 27, 2009)

owls84 said:


> In your opinion what makes a movie a GREAT movie?/QUOTE]
> 
> Acting is part of it, but more importantly it has to have a good plot, seem somewhat realistic (I hate superhero movies), and it has to leave me thinking in a new direction when it is over.


----------



## Nate Riley (May 27, 2009)

owls84 said:


> In your opinion what makes a movie a GREAT movie? Is it being different? Is it the acting, screenplay? What is it?



Movies are art. So, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder".  My choices of great movies may not agree with the next guy's.  In fact, I usually disagree with the awards shows (Oscars, etc).


----------



## mm/mmm (May 27, 2009)

Going to see this one tonite with the Brethren of my lodge. We have a social night.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 11, 2009)

Some of my fav's , in no particular order

Halloween (1978)
Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974 & 2003)
Platoon
Dawn of the Dead (1978)
A Clockwork Orange
The Boys of Company C
Sleepy Hollow
The Hills Have Eyes (2006)
The Devils Rejects
The Strangers
Friday the 13th 1 & 2
Cool Hand Luke
Deliverance 

I'm a horror fanatic , so just about any horror movie would do me .


----------

